# gelöschte Daten von Eclipse wieder herstellen!



## mrbela (29. Mrz 2007)

hallo!

mir ist eben ein fehler unterlaufen: und wollte ich in Eclipse mein Project bisschen aufräumen und habe ausversehen alle in ihm befindlichen Packages gelöscht.

Im Windows Papierkorb sind sie nun nicht mehr zu finden, meine Backups waren auch in dem Project drinnen - auch gelöscht, und rückgängig geht in Eclipse nichtmehr.


Habt ihr ne Idee???  :? 

danke


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2007)

Ich würde raten daraus eine Lehre zu ziehen. Backups im Projekt..  sehr sinnig 
Wenn du nicht irgendeine supertolle Rettungssoftware hast (die meisten die man so findet sind Schund), kannst du den Krempel nochmal schreiben.


----------



## mrbela (29. Mrz 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/262025-geloeschte-projekt-wiederherstellen.html

hat mir weitergeholfen.

Daten sind gerettet *durchatmen*


P.S.: Die Lehre ziehe ich aber trotzdem !!!


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2007)

Gar nicht dumm, die Eclipse-Leute


----------



## mrbela (29. Mrz 2007)

mh, noch ne frage.

ich hab alle .class Dateien. Kann ich die noch irgendwie in .java konvertieren oder so in Eclipse importieren, dass ich diese im gewohnten Stil bearbeiten kann ??

Denn ich hatte noch eine -.jar von dem Projekt, aber wenn ich das importe, dann kommen nur diese .class dateien raus.


Danke


----------



## mikachu (29. Mrz 2007)

Da hattest du beim packaging gesagt, dass in das Paket nur die binaries reinsollen, ohne quellen.

aber da gibt es irgendwo recovery-tools, oder wie die heißen, die aus ner class datei den source-code wieder generieren.


----------



## mrbela (29. Mrz 2007)

mh, weiß da zufällkig jemand eins ?!?

oder kann es sein, dass ich viel. falsch importiere (hatte bei der Jar erstellung immer die standartmäßige benutzt, ist da nicht dabei?!). Ich gehe auf das projekt -> import -> archive files.

?!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2007)

einfach rechtsklick auf's project/package -> restore from local history und schon ist alles wieder da.


----------



## Gast (29. Mrz 2007)

zur not mit o & o unerase die .java dateien wiederherstellen


----------



## AlArenal (29. Mrz 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zur not mit o & o unerase die .java dateien wiederherstellen



Wenn mans hat 

P.S.:
Ich habs. Aber ich habs in eineinhalb Jahren auch noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## mrbela (29. Mrz 2007)

o & o ??

was soll as sein? wo krieg ich das denn her ?! 

danke


----------

